# تركيبة مزيل بقع الدم من فضلكم



## رائد شحاته (13 أبريل 2010)

عاوز أعرف كل شىء عن تركيب مزيل بقع الدم


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (13 أبريل 2010)

ياريت ياجماعه مزيل بقع الدم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد شحاته (16 أبريل 2010)

أريد تعليق على هذه الطريقة اللتى ذكرها أخونا الفتى النيل
حضرتك يا أستاذنا الفتى النيل التركيبة اللى ذكرتها عن مزيل بقع الدم بنسبها فى المية 
لو انا حبيت أعمل برميل 120 لتر 
يبقى 
9.600 كيلو سيماسول ( نونيل فينول )اللى هو 8%
1.200 كيلوأوكساليك ( حامض الأوكساليك ) اللى هو 1%
14.400 كيلو ايثانول اللى هو 12 %
600 جرام حامض الستريك اللى هو ملح الليمون اللى هو 5, %
4.800 كيلو وايت سبرايت اللى هو 4%
3.600 كيلو كربونات الصوديوم اللى هو الصودا الآش اللى هو الزهرة بيضاء المعروفة فى مصر اللى هو 3%
240جرام مادة حافظة اللى هو الفورمالين اللى هو 2,%
والباقى ماء
أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومات والأسماء التجارية ليها كده صح ولا لا 

وذكر طريقة التحضير للأهمية حيث اننى اريد تعبئة هذا المنتج 
وأريده فعال جدا
ارجوا التفصيل فى طريقة التحضير والتركيب​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى رائد 
انا مش كيميائى بس اللى انا اقدر افيدك فيه ان الفتى النبيل من الاشخاص اللى عندهم ضمير ولا يكذبوا وهو كان ليه الفضل بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى فى مساعدتى كثيرا وهو كيميائى عظيم يعنى مش هيقولك على حاجة مش متاكد منها 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## رائد شحاته (16 أبريل 2010)

طيب أخى محمد هل عندك علم عن هذه الطريقة أو عن طريقة أخرى أرجوا أى معلومات عما تعرفه عن تركيبة هذا المزيل
وجزاك الله خيرا لإهتمامك


----------



## رائد شحاته (16 أبريل 2010)

ولو تعرف أخى محمد أى شىء عن تركيبة مزيل الأحبار من على الملابس


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> طيب أخى محمد هل عندك علم عن هذه الطريقة أو عن طريقة أخرى أرجوا أى معلومات عما تعرفه عن تركيبة هذا المزيل
> وجزاك الله خيرا لإهتمامك


للاسف ياغالى معنديش اى فكرة عنها بس هو قالى على تركيبات للتنر هو والاستاذ الكبيرchemichaleng وتركيباتهم كويسة جدا صدقنى الفتى النبيل مش هيكتبلك حاجة الا لما يكون متاكد منها مليون فى المائة وتوكل على الله وجربها بنفسك
وؤبنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> ولو تعرف أخى محمد أى شىء عن تركيبة مزيل الأحبار من على الملابس


 باذن الله هسئلك وربنا يوفقنى واقدر اساعدك


----------



## رائد شحاته (16 أبريل 2010)

انا فى انتظارك أخى محمد 
ارجوا الإهتمام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> ولو تعرف أخى محمد أى شىء عن تركيبة مزيل الأحبار من على الملابس


 الاخ الكريم مزيل الحبر ذكره الاخ الفاضل الكيماوى اكرم فراجع صفحات المنتدى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> أريد تعليق على هذه الطريقة اللتى ذكرها أخونا الفتى النيل
> حضرتك يا أستاذنا الفتى النيل التركيبة اللى ذكرتها عن مزيل بقع الدم بنسبها فى المية
> لو انا حبيت أعمل برميل 120 لتر
> يبقى
> ...


 نعم اخى النسب صحيحة والطريقة صحيحة بالتجربة وفقك الله


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (18 أبريل 2010)

*اللف شكرااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (18 أبريل 2010)

*أريد تعليق على هذه الطريقة اللتى ذكرها أخونا الفتى النيل
حضرتك يا أستاذنا الفتى النيل التركيبة اللى ذكرتها عن مزيل بقع الدم بنسبها فى المية 
لو انا حبيت أعمل برميل 120 لتر 
يبقى 
9.600 كيلو سيماسول ( نونيل فينول )اللى هو 8%
1.200 كيلوأوكساليك ( حامض الأوكساليك ) اللى هو 1%
14.400 كيلو ايثانول اللى هو 12 %
600 جرام حامض الستريك اللى هو ملح الليمون اللى هو 5, %
4.800 كيلو وايت سبرايت اللى هو 4%
3.600 كيلو كربونات الصوديوم اللى هو الصودا الآش اللى هو الزهرة بيضاء المعروفة فى مصر اللى هو 3%
240جرام مادة حافظة اللى هو الفورمالين اللى هو 2,%
والباقى ماء
أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومات والأسماء التجارية ليها كده صح ولا لا 

وذكر طريقة التحضير للأهمية حيث اننى اريد تعبئة هذا المنتج 
وأريده فعال جدا
ارجوا التفصيل فى طريقة التحضير والتركيب​*

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى الكريم


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اللف شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم قم بتجربة الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل بالترتيب الذى ذكره فى كمية قليلة جدا على نفس النسب وفقك الله


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
التركيبة دى تنفع لازالت الحبر من الملابس الرجاء الافادة
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 أغسطس 2012)

هذه التركيبة جيده جدا لازالة الحبر والصداء من النسيج اما بالنسبة لازالة الدم فانا شخصيا استخدم حامض السالسيليك فى نفس التركيبة بدلا من المستخدم


----------



## شريف بحر (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا عايز تفاصيل مزيل الدم


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جربت التجربة بتاعت الفتى النبيل بس مش فعالة ياريت لو فى تفاصيل تانية ارجوكم


----------



## jamilaj1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جاهزين لاي استفسار على الصفحة https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat
https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مع احترامى وتقديرى للاخ الفتى النبيل التركيبة التى نقلت عنك تنفع للصدأ من الملابس مش مزيل الدم خير علاج لمزيل الدم محلول ملح مع صودا اش ء او ماء الاكسجين اللى هو بيروكسيد الهيدروجين


----------



## جمال بشر (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

